# Here's mine....



## Han (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi All, 

 This is my first time on the forum, looks like a friendly place!

My website has just gone up online. Would love to hear what people think. Please bear in mind that I am only 20 and have set the company up totally alone - so please be critical but bear in mind I still have a lot to learn!

Many Thanks 

Han

http://www.photofixersportraiture.com


----------



## Chase (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice looking site, very professional design.

Welcome to the board!

Chase


----------



## Darfion (Jul 2, 2003)

Very nice site you have there. I can't find a fault, so it gets my thumbs up :thumbsup: 

I wish I could make a flash site :cry:


----------



## Han (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi Darfion, 

 Thanks for your nice comments. I am afraid I cannot take any credit whatsoever for the design work though. I have some very useful friends, one of which is a graphic designer so he did my website!

 It may be no use to you whatsoever but here's a link to his own website if you ever wanted some similar work doing
http://www.stewartwright.com/index2.html

Love to cat's eyes by the way and the water on the leaves - very cool!


----------



## metroshane (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow that looks great.


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

nice portrait work..

bit of a long load though...


----------

